# finally got to ride a renegade



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

man all i can say is WOW that thing is bad it opened my eyes to what alot if power really is


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

joemel said:


> man all i can say is WOW that thing is bad it opened my eyes to what alot if power really is


Yeah...now your Jones'n...I know...I was the same way a while back when I got the chance to ride the new Outlander Xxc...Man was I spoiled...:rockn:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

it was a lil scary on those 30 inch laws on blacktop to


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

joemel said:


> it was a lil scary on those 30 inch laws on blacktop to


I'll bet...


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I know what ya mean man! I rode one for the first time a month or so ago and haven't been able to stop dreaming about it since! I'm headed to Arkansas tomorrow to trade my Brute for one! Haha!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

the only thing i can see that i wouldnt like to much about the rene is the lack of fender over the tires you can get soaked easy


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Just buy you a brute or kitty with an 840 kit and you won't even think about that renny anymore !!!! LOL They are fast though.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

nah this ole foreman is fast enuff for me if i was to buy some thin else it would be the razor with 4 seats


----------



## pitbullmike007 (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah ive been back in forth between a gade or outty for my next bike. i luv the utility look , alwayz have, but the gade is lighter with same power.


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

joemel said:


> it was a lil scary on those 30 inch laws on blacktop to



30 inch laws?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

xbrute650x said:


> 30 inch laws?


Hmm...that's right, the HL Outlaws jump from 29s to 31s..


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

xbrute650x said:


> 30 inch laws?


LOL OK guys y'all know we all round up.... at least to the girls!


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Srry I was just confused... Lol


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

heck as fast as i was goin i dont really remember my bad i made a mistake BUT BAabe Ruth struck out one time to lmao


----------



## Crash69 (Mar 8, 2011)

Men, I tell ya. The power of a 800 Renegade is UNMATCHED by any other bike out there today. NO 840 brute will touch it! I don't care what you say. Until you sit in the saddle, turn the key on and pin er back, you don't know what your talking about. No further discussion!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i rode one this saturday for the first time... holy crap. i couldnt have one. i have too much of a drinking habit at rides... and im not worried about messing the bike up but i would worry about killing myself. lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Crash69 said:


> Men, I tell ya. The power of a 800 Renegade is UNMATCHED by any other bike out there today. NO 840 brute will touch it! I don't care what you say. Until you sit in the saddle, turn the key on and pin er back, you don't know what your talking about. No further discussion!!!!


:thinking: LMAO I have ridden a few. They are snappy but SERIOUSLY though, no comparison to an 840 ??? Have you ever ridden an 840 ??? If so, and you thought the renny was more powerful, the 840 must not have been set up right. All I can say is bring em' on !! HAHA :rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

sic em J2!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

J2! said:


> :thinking: LMAO I have ridden a few. They are snappy but SERIOUSLY though, no comparison to an 840 ??? Have you ever ridden an 840 ??? If so, and you thought the renny was more powerful, the 840 must not have been set up right. All I can say is bring em' on !! HAHA :rockn:


Anytime your ready to line that 840 up with my stock renegade, BRING IT! I'll eat that thing up and spit it out! 
Yes, to answer your question about the 840...YES I have ridden a few. Not impressed!


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

ok i haven't rode a 840 brute but i have rode one with fst stock bore kit it puts out like around 80ish horepower i think, and i have rode the 800 renegade. Really their is no comparison the brute stomps it. However we are talking stock vs modified bike if you mod a renegade i am sure it would be different. But then again it dosen't really matter what you ride their is always someone out their with something newer and faster.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Anytime your ready to line that 840 up with my stock renegade, BRING IT! I'll eat that thing up and spit it out!
> Yes, to answer your question about the 840...YES I have ridden a few. Not impressed!


Your sig says your without a bike. How are you going to line up anything? :confusion:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

DLB said:


> Your sig says your without a bike. How are you going to line up anything? :confusion:


Bwahahahahaaaa!!!! Pay no mind to my sig boys, trust me...I have a bike. My 09 800r renegade is waaayyy more than you care to fight for. Yes it's stock, a little different clutching done and a pc5 on it = stand the heck back. 








That's a pic before the rad relocate kit and 2" lift. Everything else is the same.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've ridden 840s several times. One was a FCP 840, had balls. Fathers day weekend when crawfishie let me drive his gade I was speechless. His bike is as close to perfectly tuned as I can imagine IMO. Not all brutes are the same. We all know that, neither are the gades. His will haul. It was scary and I was in about a 3ft pit.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^Perfectly tuned ??:thinking: It's "stock" right ?? It should be tuned dead on.. Well Crawfishie, maybe next year when I come back to Texas for Mud Nats, we can hook up and run. I ain't skeered of them canned hams, especially a STOCK one.. LMAO !!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

J2! said:


> ^^Perfectly tuned ??:thinking: It's "stock" right ?? It should be tuned dead on.. Well Crawfishie, maybe next year when I come back to Texas for Mud Nats, we can hook up and run. I ain't skeered of them canned hams, especially a STOCK one.. LMAO !!!!



Trust me, I ain't skeered!! Just don't be surprised, that's all I'm sayin!  I do find humor in this, so don't think I'm just flapping my gums trying to stir 'it' up. I'll run you anytime, place and any conditions....you just let me know when and where. IF I loose, I'll shake your hand, drink a beer with ya and walk away proudly. My feelings won't be hurt. In the end, it's all about having fun and a lil bragging rights, right??


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes sir, it's all in good fun. :bigok:


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

my moneys on J2...to win.. .. :rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

J2! on the Arctic Kitty FTW!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> J2! on the Arctic Kitty FTW!


Yeah right, bring that kitty on!! EVERYONE knows kitty's don't swim...I'd rather push a broken down can am on flat tires than to be seen on a kitty....just sayin!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

MY kitty swims... just sayin... and LOVES water. sink that renny a couple of times and see what happens.


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

you ever known anybody to sink a renegade? I do sunk twice, only see tires floating both times, took home flushed everything and is still running to this day. Its not brute sink once and there done. Ole can am's are reliable.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Even though i don't like arctic cat... I bet that 840 will win. I've only driven the 650 can am, i wasn't impressed with it At all.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

laws do come in 30's .. the radial is a 30 but i know what u mean.. us guys always say ours are bigger or badder or even a lil bit taller..


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

muddaholic 09 said:


> laws do come in 30's .. the radial is a 30 but i know what u mean.. us guys always say ours are bigger or badder or even a lil bit taller..


:thinking:


----------

